# The Brass train help thread



## artfull dodger (Nov 19, 2016)

Do you have a brass locomotive/car that you need help with? Are you considering buying your first piece of brass and need to make sure its not a dud(all brands had a dud or two)? This is the place to ask. I have owned brass in N, HO and O gauge thru the years from steamers and diesels to my current interurban roster. I have repowered, reworked and rebuilt engines to run better, added DCC and so forth. A brass steam locomotive is much easier to work on than any of this new stuff from MTH, BLI ect. And not all brass runs like crap, that is a wives tale spun by those that have either never owned it or got one of those duds by not doing their research or asking a brass "elder" that knows the model and how to tweak and tune them. Yes brass is not truely RTR like we think today. But back in the day, they were. One was expected to know how to lubricate your own model, make minor adjustments if a pilot truck wheel shorted by touching a low hanging detail part ect. But once you own and run a piece of brass that is running nice, there is no finer feeling in model railroading. Post away your questions and I and others will answer the best we can. Mike

Here is a pic of my small brass collection.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

My interest in brass is limited to non-powered rolling stock…..I find that there is a great selection of highly detailed, full function plastic locomotives these days, and usually a whole lot less expensive than brass ones….


----------



## artfull dodger (Nov 19, 2016)

This is true, but then again, nothing is the same as a fine running brass locomotive. And even today, its sometimes the only way to get a specific prototype. There are some beautiful rolling stock out there, especially from Overland Models


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Thank you for your offer of help with brass. It doesn’t seem like we have many members who run them. There have been a few questions and concerns asked over the years about getting smooth loco operation but we haven’t had a solid reference resource here other than citing a You Tube video series. 
It is true that there are more plastic models becoming available, but certain categories of locos, such as the more uncommon PRR electrics, are still only available in brass.
I may call on you in the future for advice in this category. Thanks again. 
Dan


----------



## artfull dodger (Nov 19, 2016)

Yes, certain models, such as traction/interurbans, various heavy electrics and such will most likely be the domain of brass for the near future. Advances in 3d printing will slowly change that. At one time, many models we now see in plastic were the domain of brass, such as UP Turbines or even just common diesels with road specific detailing already done. When I got started in scale modeling in my teens, one would buy an Athearn blue box era diesel and detail it till you were satisified with the results, same for say a Mantua diecast steamer. If you could afford brass, you went that route. Brass was not originally designed to become a collectable. It was just the best material at that time to produce a highly detailed model. The common PFM/United ATSF 1950 class 2-8-0 was made by the thousands and could be found on nearly every layout that had brass steamers. Same for the early Ma & Pa 2-8-0. For logging, one still is much better off to get a vintage PFM/United import geared engine or the Sierra 2-6-6-2 over anything in plastic thats currently available. Their Shays are a work of art and run super nice once given a tune up and maybe a can motor(some run just fine with the original open frame due to the steep gear reduction ratio). When I run my brass at shows, many younger modelers have a bad impression that all brass runs like crap. Which is not the case, but could be a false idea as many needed some fine tuning, even when they were brand new. This type of modeling is "lost" on then younger generation that are outright spoiled rotten by the near flawless operation of new models right out of the box. When I was their age, a fine running and painted brass model was a source of pride for the modeler because it was his hard work that took the raw model from the box and made it that way. Just like building "craftsman" type buildings or car kits, its becoming a lost aspect of the hobby as the younger generation has no interest or doesn't understand the enjoyment that comes from building kits of that type. Mike


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Well said...

I come from that time when tweaking your brass was part of the deal.

I currently have a PFM Mogul from the 70s that had the classic Korean gear box issue--the worm doesn't properly mesh with the bull gear-- I need to replace the gearbox with something from NWSL, a project thats on ice until I find a wrench that fits the crankpin screw.


----------



## Cjcrescent (May 27, 2016)

Check the Wiha line of nut drivers. I use them on my locos.


----------

